# Heating with Gas



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a "53" Executive and have only ever used electric hook up to heat the habitation area. I would like to know if I can heat the HAB area with the gas fire without any water in the system, as we will only be using it for the odd days out. :? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lol

Almost certainly, but Spykal will know for sure as he used to have one.

Dave


----------

